# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Anavar 6 weeks PCT

## ovidiu31

Hey guys, so my friend is running an anavar only cycle for 6 weeks at 60mg ED and wants to know what pct he should be doing, he has on hand Nolva and Clomid, since he cant get his mind straight he asked me to post here for him. Thanks for respectful answers guys.

----------


## ovidiu31

come on guys, 110 views and no answer :S

----------


## Steroidman99

> Hey guys, so my friend is running an anavar only cycle for 6 weeks at 60mg ED and wants to know what pct he should be doing, he has on hand Nolva and Clomid, since he cant get his mind straight he asked me to post here for him. Thanks for respectful answers guys.


Anavar is relatively mild on HPTA, so suppression shouldn't be big. But first of all, he must measure his post-cycle testosterone levels . Otherwise nobody can give you a meaningful piece of advice. But basically, he should taper the dosage down, to, say, 10 mg/day for several weeks. If he suddenly stopped using it, he would very probably experience a crash, because oral steroids have a short half-life and anti-estrogens don't work so fast.

----------


## D7M

> Anavar is relatively mild on HPTA, so suppression shouldn't be big. But first of all, he must measure his post-cycle testosterone levels. Otherwise nobody can give you a meaningful piece of advice. But basically, he should taper the dosage down, to, say, 10 mg/day for several weeks. If he suddenly stopped using it, he would very probably experience a crash, because oral steroids have a short half-life and anti-estrogens don't work so fast.


Post cycle blood work (BW) is great, but only if he took pre cycle BW so he has a baseline for comparison. 

IMHO, I really don't think he needs to taper. 

Just discontinue the oral, and start Nolva the next day. 40/20/20/20 will work fine.

----------


## ovidiu31

Ok, so first week 40mg ED , second week 20mg ED, third week 20mg ED, and forth week 20mg ED of nolva is this right? Thanks for your reply guys!

----------


## Steroidman99

> Ok, so first week 40mg ED , second week 20mg ED, third week 20mg ED, and forth week 20mg ED of nolva is this right? Thanks for your reply guys!


As I said, measure your testosterone values. You can be fine, but I am not, because my suppression after Anavar is always 90-100%. Hence I must taper the dosage for many weeks.

----------


## ovidiu31

Yea, i understand but would it be fine to finish after 6 weeks at 60mg ED and jump straight into pct without tappering?

----------


## blksavage

how old is your friend

----------


## ovidiu31

He turned 25 2 weeks ago.

----------


## ovidiu31

Steroidman what was the dosage you were usimg for your test to be suppresed by 90-100%?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> As I said, measure your testosterone values. You can be fine, but I am not, because my suppression after Anavar is always 90-100%. Hence I must taper the dosage for many weeks.


what exactly dose the tapering do for you?...if your still putting a compound that suppresses in your body then you are still slowing down the recovery proccess...why not just do nolva at 40/40/20/20 the day after your last dose and you should be better off imho...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Yea, i understand but would it be fine to finish after 6 weeks at 60mg ED and jump straight into pct without tappering?


yes that is the recommended protocal...tappering is old school and has no use imho..it may work for others but id be supprised if thay have tryed both ways to see what is better...

----------


## Steroidman99

> what exactly dose the tapering do for you?...if your still putting a compound that suppresses in your body then you are still slowing down the recovery proccess...why not just do nolva at 40/40/20/20 the day after your last dose and you should be better off imho...


Wrong. If I stopped using Anavar and started with Nolvadex , I would crash immediately and within 10 days, I would be on the same level like before the cycle. I already wasted two cycles this way. Anti-estrogens simply don't work so fast. You can use them only in injectable steroids that have a long half-life, or when you are not too suppressed. But after 8 weeks on Anavar I am routinely suppressed by 98%, which means that the amount of testosterone circulating in my body is even lower than in young women! By the way, I suspect that the short half-life of oral steroids and inevitable post-cycle crashes stand behind the widespread mythology that "one can never keep any gains from an oral cycle".

In contrast, the tapering with Anavar is the simplest and safest PCT that I can use. HcG would probably work better, but one never knows, what he injects into his body from those Chinese sources...

Now I have run 80 mg/day for 6 weeks since De***ber to the end of January. My post-cycle testosterone was 35.5 ng/dl (roughly 7% of the normal level in men of my age). I tried Ostarine powder as a sort of PCT, but after one month, my liver values were through the roof, so I was forced to stop it and start my usual PCT consisting of 10 mg Anavar/day and 1 mg anastrozole. My testosterone was 65.5 ng/dl on 24th February, when I started this PCT.

On 28th March, my testosterone was 188.3 ng/dl. This means that I have been recovering, despite taking Anavar. (Now I take 6.2-7.5 mg Anavar/day and 1 mg anastrozole/day) Yes, this PCT will be slow, but I have no other possibility, if I want to keep all my gains. If I stopped using Anavar, I would experience an immediate crash. Furthermore, it has certain advantages, because I can normally train and even improve.

I must get to 300-400 ng/dl at least, and then continue in taking anastrozole for several additional weeks.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Wrong. If I stopped using Anavar and started with Nolvadex , I would crash immediately and within 10 days, I would be on the same level like before the cycle. I already wasted two cycles this way. Anti-estrogens simply don't work so fast. You can use them only in injectable steroids that have a long half-life, or when you are not too suppressed. But after 8 weeks on Anavar I am routinely suppressed by 98%, which means that the amount of testosterone circulating in my body is even lower than in young women! By the way, I suspect that the short half-life of oral steroids and inevitable post-cycle crashes stand behind the widespread mythology that "one can never keep any gains from an oral cycle".
> 
> In contrast, the tapering with Anavar is the simplest and safest PCT that I can use. HcG would probably work better, but one never knows, what he injects into his body from those Chinese sources...
> 
> Now I have run 80 mg/day for 6 weeks since De***ber to the end of January. My post-cycle testosterone was 35.5 ng/dl (roughly 7% of the normal level in men of my age). I tried Ostarine powder as a sort of PCT, but after one month, my liver values were through the roof, so I was forced to stop it and start my usual PCT consisting of 10 mg Anavar/day and 1 mg anastrozole. My testosterone was 65.5 ng/dl on 24th February, when I started this PCT.
> 
> On 28th March, my testosterone was 188.3 ng/dl. This means that I have been recovering, despite taking Anavar. (Now I take 6.2-7.5 mg Anavar/day and 1 mg anastrozole/day) Yes, this PCT will be slow, but I have no other possibility, if I want to keep all my gains. If I stopped using Anavar, I would experience an immediate crash. Furthermore, it has certain advantages, because I can normally train and even improve.
> 
> I must get to 300-400 ng/dl at least, and then continue in taking anastrozole for several additional weeks.


i asked you to explain which you eventually did after you answered WRONG...come on bro thats just arrogant..so you yourself have revolutionized the pct protocol single handedly with you half assed logic...ok then i guess ill take my years of real world experiance/knowledge and keep it to my self...and by the way nolvadex is a SERM smart guy and blocks estogen at the receptor quite quickly,,maybee if you understood basic pct protocols you would understand this but go ahead and keep on overthinking this shit if it works for you...and just so you know it is inevitable to "crash" after a cycle cus you are suppose to stop taking the aas not use them for pct...good luck...

----------


## D7M

Gotta agree with Ghetto on this one. 

You don't need an AI for PCT, you need a SERM (like Nolva) and yes, they do start working quite quickly. 

The logic of your proposal is flawed. 

You say standard PCT protocols only work for long estered steroids , not oral, since they have such a short half life. Well, what about even a simple Prop cycle? Would you need to taper that too? No, you'd just stop it and 3 days later start your PCT. 

Back in the day I ran a few oral only cycles (var and winny) as experiments. This was before my TRT days, and I just did a standard Nolva PCT and recovered fine. 

I do understand that Var can be more suppressive to some than others, but I just really wanted to note the flawed logic of your argument. 

If that works for you, great. But I don't want younger members getting the idea that this is the final word on oral only PCTs. 




> *Anavar is relatively mild on HPTA, so suppression shouldn't be big*. But first of all, he must measure his post-cycle testosterone levels . Otherwise nobody can give you a meaningful piece of advice. But basically, he should taper the dosage down, to, say, 10 mg/day for several weeks. *If he suddenly stopped using it, he would very probably experience a crash,* because oral steroids have a short half-life and anti-estrogens don't work so fast.


One last thing: 

If Var is so relatively mild, and suppression shouldn't be big, as you say, then why in the world would he experience a crash? 

(I hope you do see the self-contradictory statement here).

----------


## Steroidman99

I don't understand, what you are talking about, guys. 

First, my failed PCTs consisted of Nolvadex . Furthermore, this drug is not just side-free, so I won't use it anymore. Third, the effect of Nolvadex on testosterone recovery is comparable with anastrozole. Other drugs like exemestane or toremifene are also in the same class. Only letrozole is much stronger in this regard. 

And as for the suppression, even if he were suppressed only by 50%, he could experience some problems. If he tapers his dosage down, he don't have to lose anything.

----------


## Steroidman99

> i asked you to explain which you eventually did after you answered WRONG...come on bro thats just arrogant..so you yourself have revolutionized the pct protocol single handedly with you half assed logic...ok then i guess ill take my years of real world experiance/knowledge and keep it to my self...and by the way nolvadex is a SERM smart guy and blocks estogen at the receptor quite quickly,,maybee if you understood basic pct protocols you would understand this but go ahead and keep on overthinking this shit if it works for you...and just so you know it is inevitable to "crash" after a cycle cus you are suppose to stop taking the aas not use them for pct...good luck...


I replied to your sentence "if your still putting a compound that suppresses in your body then you are still slowing down the recovery proccess..." Can you understand?

Nolvadex is an anti-estrogen. I don't know, why you need to play with words and strictly distinguish aromatase inhibitors and SERMs, wise guy. 

If I am suppressed by 98%, no anti-estrogen will help me. Perhaps only HcG , if I used it before the end of the cycle.

----------


## gearbox

Because there is a difference between and ai and a serm. That is why he wad labelling the two.

----------


## Steroidman99

Yes. There is a difference. But in a broad sense, both work against the activity of estrogens.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antiestrogen

----------


## ThatAthlete82

This is purely my own anecdotal experience.

I ran a 80mg ed var only cycle for 8 weeks. I was almost completely shut down. Took a standard 40/40/20/20 of nolva. No tapering. Kept most of my gains and my pecker was back to full strength about 3 weeks after my last day of cycle. Cheers

----------


## Bonaparte

> Yes. There is a difference. But in a broad sense, both work against the activity of estrogens.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antiestrogen


Not really. They work completely differently.
And SERMs have a VERY short onset of action (they occupy the ER in breast tissue and the pituitary within several hours of the first dose), despite their long half-lives, so your point about anti-estrogens taking too long to work after an oral cycle is incorrect.

----------


## gearbox

When we use a SERM, we do not prevent the buildup of estrogen, nor do we eliminate it. With a SERM, the estrogen simply fails, in large, to reach the estrogen receptors, thus preventing estrogen from causing all of its nasty side effects. But it is still in our body, and in abundance when introducing compounds such as test and deca that aromatize, playing the role of a horrible carcinogenic toxic chemical that in the long-term will wreak havoc on our bodies. On the other hand, when we use an AI, we are actually using a compound that attacks the aromatase enzyme from the very beginning, preventing estrogen from being formed at a rate determined by how much of the AI we take. And since we DO want a certain amount of estrogen to occur in our body for the sake of muscle fiber construction and healthy libido, an AI is the perfect tool for maintaining healthy hormone levels.

----------


## ovidiu31

y guys my friend just finished a anavar 60mg ED for 6 weeks he wants to know if nolva 40/20/20/20 is enouph for pct and will bring back his test levels up or if he also needs clomid? And yes he is doing an anavar cycle only. Thanks

----------


## Bonaparte

> y guys my friend just finished a anavar 60mg ED for 6 weeks he wants to know if nolva 40/20/20/20 is enouph for pct and will bring back his test levels up or if he also needs clomid? And yes he is doing an anavar cycle only. Thanks


Nolva alone will work fine for that.

----------


## Steroidman99

> Not really. They work completely differently.
> And SERMs have a VERY short onset of action (they occupy the ER in breast tissue and the pituitary within several hours of the first dose), despite their long half-lives, so your point about anti-estrogens taking too long to work after an oral cycle is incorrect.


Look, I won't lose my time with you discussing some tiny differences in semantics. The fact is that my experience with Nolvadex was routinely catastrophic and I won't repeat this experience again.

----------


## Bonaparte

> Look, I won't lose my time with you disc ussing some tiny differences in semantics. The fact is that my experience with Nolvadex was routinely catastrophic and I won't repeat this experience again.


This isn't semantics. But yes, I agree that you should bow out.

----------


## Shawn James

Hmmm so should he use clomid after his anavar only cycle?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hmmm so should he use clomid after his anavar only cycle?


This thread is over 6 years old. There gone

----------

